# i shot the decoy bear at cohutta



## ga alan

i went to cohutta for the 4 day hunt last week. thur. morning a hunter shot a bear 200 yds from me. i helped him track this bear for 2 or 3  hrs. bear scat every where , white oak limbs torn down, trees climbed sign every where. we lost track of the bear and could not find it. i saw nothing thur. afternoon. friday morning i hunted by a creek untill 10 oclock and really thought i would see  a bear but did not. got in my truck drove about 400yds and  saw a bear out of the corner of my eye about 75 yds off the road  i looked back to see how big it was, looked to be 150 or200 #s. iam driving the truck and do not have time to see the bear for very long. i tell myself the bear is over 50 yds off the road and is big enough to shoot so it is legal, i drive down the road about 400yds park truck,put my orange vest on and get my rifle and walk way down in the woods and come up on this bear from the woods side, peep head over hill there it is duck back down take a few carefull steps raise up a little  and shoot bear. i stand up and bear does not move i said oh no how much is this going to cost me. i think i am legal. the GW yells i walk to bear. taxidermist did agreat job looked life like. the GW asked me where did u come from, how did u get here, i told him i parked at the camp down the road. he said are u camped there, i said no, he said were u parked on the road i said yes, he said  i scared him to death when i shot. he said were u in the truck that went by and i said yes. he said come on. he said he  had never had anyone shoot the decoy from the woods. he did not know what to do. the 3 GWs talked it over and said he was going to give me 2 warning tickets. 1 for not enough orange, i had bought the orange at walmart, 2 for( hunting from the road) because i had saw the bear from truck he said it was pursing game with a vehicle. never heard of it. i thought i was legal. i am glad they were warning tickets............short version alot more talking to gw......


----------



## Atlanta Fatz

Awesome Story.  I would of told the GW to pound sand and keep the warnings.  Not enough orange....  classic.


----------



## big buck down

I don't see what you did wrong.  That may have aggravated me even if they where warning ticket.  kinda like getting a slap on the wrist for not doing anything wrong.  but then maybe there is a law that says you cant see game from the road and decide to park and walk in the the wood and hunt in that spot.


----------



## redneckcamo

well here is my  2 part response ....

I hate it that you got the warning tickets ....but at least they were warnings !





















you shot the DNR  bear decoy


----------



## Hooked On Quack

redneckcamo said:


> well here is my  2 part response ....
> 
> I hate it that you got the warning tickets ....but at least they were warnings !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you shot the DNR  bear decoy


----------



## chadf

Details please!!!!

The whole story, not the short version! 

A legally shot decoy???? Don't hold out on the details!


----------



## Nitram4891

Pursuing game from a vehicle ???  Because you saw it from your truck...  Thats ridiculous.  Glad you didnt get ticketed and found a way to beat the man and put a nice hole in their decoy LEGALLY!!!


----------



## ga alan

i just measured the vest it has 550 inches of orange. made by bear ridge, the orange does not go up to the shoulder in the front its legal.


----------



## germag

Bwaaahahahaha!!!! He shot the decoy. HAHAHAHAHAHA  He shot the *****gasp***** decoy!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

germag said:


> Bwaaahahahaha!!!! He shot the decoy. HAHAHAHAHAHA  He shot the *****gasp***** decoy!!!!!!



Heehee!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

I just went and re-read the regs.  quote:   'Hunt or shoot from or across a public road.'   That is stretching the regs just to harass you for making the GW soil his pants.

You shot the decoy.    I have always wanted to do that.  

I was warned once about the age of my orange.  Too old   Five years later and I am still wearing it.  It is still hunter orange.


----------



## kingofthehill

ur one of the cool kids now~!!!!~!~!


----------



## fishndinty

LOL  Where did you shoot it?  Shoulder?  Head?  ROFL!


----------



## 243Savage

I just gotta ask.....

When you first saw the bear and it's standing there as if frozen, then when you snuck up on it, and it's still standing in the same spot, again as if frozen.....hadn't moved a muscle.....didn't that seem kind of odd?  There had to have been a good amount of time between when you first saw it and before you got through the woods to shoot at it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

ga alan said:


> i went to cohutta for the 4 day hunt last week. thur. morning a hunter shot a bear 200 yds from me. i helped him track this bear for 2 or 3 hrs. bear scat every where , white oak limbs torn down, trees climbed sign every where. we lost track of the bear and could not find it. i saw nothing thur. afternoon. friday morning i hunted by a creek untill 10 oclock and really thought i would see a bear but did not. got in my truck drove about 400yds and saw a bear out of the corner of my eye about 75 yds off the road i looked back to see how big it was, looked to be 150 or200 #s. iam driving the truck and do not have time to see the bear for very long. i tell myself the bear is over 50 yds off the road and is big enough to shoot so it is legal, i drive down the road about 400yds park truck,put my orange vest on and get my rifle and walk way down in the woods and come up on this bear from the woods side and shoot bear. i stand up and bear does not move i said oh no how much is this going to cost me. i think i am legal. the GW yells i walk to bear. taxidermist did agreat job looked life like. the GW asked me where did u come from, i told him i parked at the camp down the road. he said i scared him to death when i shot. he said were u in the truck that went by and i said yes. he said he had never had anyone shoot the decoy from the woods. he did not know what to do. the 3 GWs talked it over and said he was going to give me 2 warning tickets. 1 for not enough orange, i had bought the orange at walmart, 2 for( hunting from the road) because i had saw the bear from truck he said it was pursing game with a vehicle. never heard of it. i thought i was legal. i am glad they were warning tickets............short version alot more talking to gw......


 
Sounds like the GW is the idiot here and you caught him snoozing with his shorts down, so he had to make up some bogus junk to keep from admitting that he wasn't man enough to shake your hand for making it legal and just letting you walk.


----------



## Workin2Hunt

I just want to know if it was a hard stalk on the decoy..


----------



## lagrangedave

Somebody owes me a keyboard


----------



## ryano

dude, I applaud you for your honesty to admit this 


this might be the best story Ive ever read on a hunting forum  LOL!

You shot their decoy................legally!   LOL!


----------



## 2bbshot

You are my new hero, I have to ask did you put a good shot on the decoy.


----------



## Boondocks

What a great story.LOL!!That is funny!Ask them if you can have your pic made with it.


----------



## j.irvin

Now that's funny right there, I don't care who you are!


----------



## xhunterx

what area of cohutta was it set up on ?


----------



## ga alan

i was driving the truck and did not get a long look at the bear. then when i went down in to the woods i was walking over rolling hills. walk up the hill look over. walk to next hill sneek up hill stand up peep over  hill and see bear and duck back down bear is still eating at log . take a few steps stand up shoot bear, i was hunting not looking. i had just been hunting down in the woods from there, bear sign every where, i expected to see a bear and there it was. it was near sumac creek...


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

America needs needs a new hero, you are it!

You shot the decoy! 

Warning tickets are just so they can cover their butts. I'd have told them to kiss mine and then demanded to be arrested. Of course I do spend more $$$ on attorney's fees than most and I have my defense attorney on speed dial.


----------



## marknga

Great story. 
Call Jeff Foxworthy..... "you know you might be a redneck if you ever got a warning ticket for shooting the decoy"

New Classic.


----------



## Buck

Pretty funny...    To bad he didn't let you keep the decoy...


----------



## Handgunner

redneckcamo said:


> well here is my  2 part response ....
> 
> I hate it that you got the warning tickets ....but at least they were warnings !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you shot the DNR  bear decoy





Hooked On Quack said:


>





germag said:


> Bwaaahahahaha!!!! He shot the decoy. HAHAHAHAHAHA  He shot the *****gasp***** decoy!!!!!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Heehee!!





buck#4 said:


> Pretty funny...    To bad he didn't let you keep the decoy...



What they said...  

Classic!  I can hear that story being told years from now around the campfire!!!


----------



## Gumbo1

ga alan said:


> i was driving the truck and did not get a long look at the bear. then when i went down in to the woods i was walking over rolling hills. walk up the hill look over. walk to next hill sneek up hill stand up peep over  hill and see bear and duck back down bear is still eating at log . take a few steps stand up shoot bear, i was hunting not looking. i had just been hunting down in the woods from there, bear sign every where, i expected to see a bear and there it was. it was near sumac creek...



I can see that, your're excited, creeping up on a bear over a hill or two, the bear head down, I would have taken a shot also. Wish there was a picture!!!!


----------



## olcowman

I swear I'd a pitched a fit and wallered on the ground till somebody let me take a picture with that bear decoy and the game warden! This is something the rest of us can only dream about. Heck, be glad for the warnings as mementos of the occasion. Should've made him right the details on them warnings of exactly what you did to get the jump on him. Everybodies right, best story on here!


----------



## cmghunter

Way to go..I bet the GW thinks of you EVERYTIME he sets the decoy out.What a way to leave a lasting impression..


----------



## redneckcamo

hey I was just thinkin........  mighta been  444 marlins bear that they had took an stuffed and set out there as a decoy to catch somebody shootin from the truck   an then you seen it an killed it again !     but this time you blowed the stuffin outa that thang


----------



## Paymaster

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Maybe Woody's Campfire post of the year.

You will be known in every bar that GWs frequent as the guy that shot the Dirty Harry Bear.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

redneckcamo said:


> should have asked them to take yo pic with the bear !!
> 
> it woulda made an  awsome avatar ..





olcowman said:


> I swear I'd a pitched a fit and wallered on the ground till somebody let me take a picture with that bear decoy and the game warden! This is something the rest of us can only dream about. Heck, be glad for the warnings as mementos of the occasion. Should've made him right the details on them warnings of exactly what you did to get the jump on him. Everybodies right, best story on here!


Yep that was definately a Kodak moment!!



cmghunter said:


> Way to go..I bet the GW thinks of you EVERYTIME he sets the decoy out.What a way to leave a lasting impression..


That's why he gave the warnings!!.................Game Warden messed his pant's at the gunshot


----------



## dawg2

Should have shot it in the head


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

*i love it*

i needed a laugh today real bad and i just got one.


----------



## Thunder Head

Thats awsome,
 Only story that comes close is when someone slipped around and strapped an orange vest to the deer decoy.


----------



## AmericanBorn57

I can feel for you man. Now that's funny...probably because we've all done something almost as bad. I stalked a flock of goose decoys once, was supposed to flush them for the two boys that just crawled through the mud where they should fly when I flushed them...after 100 yards through fresh plowed wet mud, uphill, I stood up to see what I had been stalking up on...duh. And one year we invited the GWs to our club cuz we had a number of folks shooting from the road. I slipped in from the woods side, last day of the season, last light, and two monster bucks stalk still 100 yards away from me - 50 yards or so from the woodline (then the road). Three does jumped up in front of me...ran to these two monsters which never flicked a tail, never flicked an ear - so as I put a scope on them I remebered inviting the GWs to put up the decoys. Just as I bring my gun down saying dang, those things look so real...the both ran into the woods! 
Your story is much funnier - a picture would have been great.


----------



## bowbuck

That's an awesome story.  They never expected someone to sneak up on it from the woods side.  LOL.   I would have to have my picture made with the thing. Tell em to write you a ticket for the picture too.  LOL>


----------



## ray97303

I needed a good laugh! This is it! Thanks for Sharing!


----------



## Gentleman4561

HAHAHA YOU SHOT THE DECOY....Thats great


----------



## xhunterx

was the game warden hiding in the woods? how much orange did he have on?


----------



## Throwback

Atlanta Fatz said:


> Awesome Story.  I would of told the GW to pound sand and keep the warnings.  Not enough orange....  classic.



What part of 500 square inches do some people not get?

T


----------



## meherg

well atleast you dont have a taxidermist bill 
it was already mounted


funniest ever


----------



## THWACKG5

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO
Man I just read this at work and can't stop laughing!!! Now I have to explain to everybody around me what was soooo funny!!!!!

That is by far the best story I have ever heard!!
HOW INSPIRING!!!! My friend I think you may have just created a great new hunting sub sport...... "SHOOTING THE GW'S DECOY........LEGALLY"  the only thing better would be to get it on video and post it!!!!!!  I am still laughing !!!!!.....you shot the decoy legally

Hey pretend I just now shook your hand...congrats!!!!!

I hope that GW is a member of this forum and reads all of this!!!! hahahaha


----------



## Throwback

xhunterx said:


> was the game warden hiding in the woods? how much orange did he have on?



And in the classic GON thread, we have a CLASSIC GON POST! 

T


----------



## tbrown913

so where did you hit the thing????  thats what i really want to know!


----------



## germag

xhunterx said:


> was the game warden hiding in the woods? how much orange did he have on?



Soooo.....how much orange do you think the GW is _required_ to wear?


----------



## ga alan

i have been laughing since i did it. no wonder i did not kill a bear i was laughing to much in the woods by my self, shaking my head, i can not believe this happened.  if someone had been in the truck with me or i would have been going slower or stopped or backed up, i would have seen the bear better. it looked so real, eating that log.....


----------



## rockpile317

I would have took the decoy home for a trophy, DNR can go pound sand you were in the right.


----------



## bull0ne

Boo got shot!!!


----------



## Resica

ga alan said:


> i went to cohutta for the 4 day hunt last week. thur. morning a hunter shot a bear 200 yds from me. i helped him track this bear for 2 or 3  hrs. bear scat every where , white oak limbs torn down, trees climbed sign every where. we lost track of the bear and could not find it. i saw nothing thur. afternoon. friday morning i hunted by a creek untill 10 oclock and really thought i would see  a bear but did not. got in my truck drove about 400yds and  saw a bear out of the corner of my eye about 75 yds off the road  i looked back to see how big it was, looked to be 150 or200 #s. iam driving the truck and do not have time to see the bear for very long. i tell myself the bear is over 50 yds off the road and is big enough to shoot so it is legal, i drive down the road about 400yds park truck,put my orange vest on and get my rifle and walk way down in the woods and come up on this bear from the woods side and shoot bear. i stand up and bear does not move i said oh no how much is this going to cost me. i think i am legal. the GW yells i walk to bear. taxidermist did agreat job looked life like. the GW asked me where did u come from, i told him i parked at the camp down the road. he said i scared him to death when i shot. he said were u in the truck that went by and i said yes. he said he had never had anyone shoot the decoy from the woods. he did not know what to do. the 3 GWs talked it over and said he was going to give me 2 warning tickets. 1 for not enough orange, i had bought the orange at walmart, 2 for( hunting from the road) because i had saw the bear from truck he said it was pursing game with a vehicle. never heard of it. i thought i was legal. i am glad they were warning tickets............short version alot more talking to gw......



That's something you don't hear everyday! That would be illegal up here, not allowed to locate game with a vehicle, then get out and stalk them. Seems like  it would be tough to enforce, but nonetheless.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Totally awesome my friend. This thread should be a sticky simply for humor!!! 

Congrats for keeping it legal and keeping it funny!!


----------



## buttplate

*He shot the Bear and HE WON*

For everyone here, I have known this man for way more years than either of us care to admit. This man doesn't waste anyone's time telling stories that are anything but the truth.  I got the whole story with all the details this afternoon and if you could have heard it you would still be rolling.  I wish I could have seen the GW's face when the shot rang out  coming from deep in the woods. 

Just one more note. In all the years I have known this man I have never known him to come close to being unethical in his hunting habits.

Still wish I could have seen the look on the GW's face and that you could have gotten a picture for "the book".


----------



## orangesmoke20

well,sounds like u were legal.im just thankful none of the game wardens were shot.guess they'll take this one back to the chalkboard and work out the kinks.


----------



## Murphy

Did ya check it in?


----------



## General Lee

Man you have a free weekend of hunting on our lease waiting on you if you will just come down and tell this story in person around a campfire one night................


----------



## Palmetto

Awesome!


----------



## Throwback

What's the deal with this thread I can't see past my second post on page #2??

Weird. Done everything including deleting cookies, etc and nothing...

T


----------



## Marlin_444

"Warning Tickets"

Dang...


----------



## bolt5311

*wow*

This is by far the funniest thing I've read on here.  I can't stop laughing.  I would have loved to see the expression on the GW face when you fired off.


----------



## earl

You just can't make up stuff like this. Waaaaaaay to go !!!!!!


----------



## Hawken2222

A buddy at work told me about this thread, and it is every bit as funny as he described.  You should tell your story to Field & Stream or Outdoor Life, I bet they would do a write up about it.


----------



## luv2drum

Hunting vest $5
Hunting liscense $60
Scaring the poo out of the GW   "PRICELESS"

Oh man I over here crying from laughing so hard!!!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

I agree with the other poster who said the warning tickets were just an attempt to save face.  The GW's couldn't admit that someone had gotten one over on them, so they wrote bogus warning tickets.

It's gonna be the new sport now.  People are going to try to spot the decoys, then sneak up on them and shoot them.


----------



## Backlasher82

Throwback said:


> What's the deal with this thread I can't see past my second post on page #2??
> 
> Weird. Done everything including deleting cookies, etc and nothing...
> 
> T



Some days you eat the bear, some days the bear eats you.


----------



## slip

germag said:


> Soooo.....how much orange do you think the GW is _required_ to wear?



i have never seen a GW with orange on...


...im going to start writeing tickets!


----------



## BoneSeeker

*A 3rd ticket?*

LOL!  Great story!  I guess the GW wasn't thinking clearly - he could've written you another warning for shooting a bear under 75lbs!  Was his bullet in his pocket?  

Using the GW's logic that you were hunting from the road, every site-seer in the State that looks for wildlife from a vehicle could be written a ticket for hunting from a road, hunting out of season, and hunting w/o a license in some case!  And what if you hit game with your truck?


----------



## Adirondacker

Ok folks not trying to spoil peoples laughs but I'm thinking this over with the mindset of an experienced super cautious turkey hunter that has used legal decoys on occasion and I think the GW was asking for trouble and creating a seriously dangerous situation. As a turkey hunter I do not choose setups where another hunter could stalk my decoy and get in a position to shoot at the decoy with me opposite from the shooter (without me seeing him) or for me to accidentally shoot a silent stalking hunter coming in from a position I might shoot towards. 

I mean face it, there are circumstances where decoys are unsafe. This stuffed bear situation was one of those. How do I know that? Because the man got off a shot without the GW knowing it was coming! If he couldn't guarantee that wouldn't happen the bear should not have been placed there. What if he was walking up to remove the bear at the time of the shot? Poor man that fired the gun would have had to live with something like that for life through no fault of his own.

What if a shot, in direction of the road, missed and hit a passing car? It is not hard to imagine someone trekking around the woods and coming up on the back side of the clearing and not even know they were in the vicinity of the road. GW probably had cover from a shot from the road but not from the back or side. I mean years ago I read a news story about a hunter that was shot and killed by another bow hunter while the two stalked the same deer from opposite positions. One of them shot and missed the deer hitting the other man in the chest. 

Folks in some ways this bear story is funny but the longer I think about it the scarier it gets for me.


----------



## Adirondacker

I don't think  these are the story I was talking about but I think they help make my point.

http://nl.newsbank.com/nl-search/we...page=10&p_sort=YMD_date:D&s_trackval=GooglePM

http://news.google.com/newspapers?i...BAJ&pg=4944,2312513&dq=bowhunter+killed&hl=en


----------



## mshipman

tbrown913 said:


> so where did you hit the thing???? thats what i really want to know!


 I heard he missed it


----------



## catalpa

Hey where will that decoy be this weekend I'd like to have a run at it?


----------



## Bkeepr

Maybe they should put some ORANGE on the decoy!  I bet the GW didn't have orange either!


----------



## redneckcamo

germag said:


> Soooo.....how much orange do you think the GW is _required_ to wear?



common sense an safety ? ..aughta be the same as everyone else !


----------



## LEON MANLEY

It's crap like this that makes people loose respect for conservation rangers and call them rabbit sheriffs. Give a warning ticket for not doing anything wrong. this could come back to haunt you if they keep a record of their warning tickets. thats a poor way to justify your job. funny story


----------



## FX Jenkins

im grinnin...


----------



## secondseason

Throwback said:


> Oh Lord! It keeps getting better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T



Test


----------



## germag

redneckcamo said:


> common sense an safety ? ..aughta be the same as everyone else !



Just asking the question...


...the real answer is _none_. Doesn't matter whether you or I think it's safe or not, it's just the fact. He isn't required to wear orange when he's working. Wearing orange makes it tough to sneak up on people and hide....both of those are requirements for doing that job.


----------



## germag

Throwback said:


> What's the deal with this thread I can't see past my second post on page #2??
> 
> Weird. Done everything including deleting cookies, etc and nothing...
> 
> T



I was having the same problem....fixed now.


----------



## WTM45

A blatant violation of basic firearms safety rules.  #4 to be exact.
"Be sure of your target and what's beyond it."

If you KNEW it was a decoy, and still shot it, you should lose your priviledge to hunt in the future.


----------



## capt stan

Dude....YOUR THE MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluemarlin

WTM45 said:


> A blatant violation of basic firearms safety rules.  #4 to be exact.
> "Be sure of your target and what's beyond it."
> 
> If you KNEW it was a decoy, and still shot it, you should lose your priviledge to hunt in the future.



You must be the captain of the ethics police... Did you read the entire thread? lol!


----------



## Throwback

Post pics of the orange vest or....... 




T


----------



## fishndinty

WTM45 said:


> A blatant violation of basic firearms safety rules.  #4 to be exact.
> "Be sure of your target and what's beyond it."
> 
> If you KNEW it was a decoy, and still shot it, you should lose your priviledge to hunt in the future.



WTM,
A decoy is made to look like a target.  If someone dressed up in a very deer-like costume and got shot in the woods, there is no jury in the world that would convict the shooter.

Pretty simple, IMO.


----------



## WTM45

bluemarlin said:


> You must be the captain of the ethics police... Did you read the entire thread? lol!



I just call it like it is.
Those who can not identify their target as a live game animal vs. a decoy even while stalking it at the very least need some remedial hunter education.

There is no excuse for not identifying a target prior to breaking the shot. Period.


----------



## MustangMAtt30

To bad you couldn't have hit with one of those explosive arrows like the Duke Boys used to shoot.........

Props on sticking it to 'DA MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddd-shooter

A full-body bear mount with its head down feeding would probably fool most hunters. 
If it couldn't, or could easily be spotted as a fake, why would the DNR use it?


----------



## bluemarlin

WTM45 said:


> I just call it like it is.
> Those who can not identify their target as a live game animal vs. a decoy even while stalking it at the very least need some remedial hunter education.
> 
> There is no excuse for not identifying a target prior to breaking the shot. Period.




Captain, actually he did identify the target prior to breaking the shot. 
Remember, it's a decoy mount that was made to bust people. 
Do you think the game warden made the wrong call? Or, are you the game warden in question?


----------



## germag

Yeah, it probably did look just like a bear. Oh...wait....it WAS a bear. A really s-l-o-w bear.


----------



## hevishot

WTM45 said:


> I just call it like it is.
> Those who can not identify their target as a live game animal vs. a decoy even while stalking it at the very least need some remedial hunter education.
> 
> There is no excuse for not identifying a target prior to breaking the shot. Period.



oh man, thats funny.....


----------



## Alaska

While I do understand the need to ticket " discharging a firearm from the road" and improper hunting practices ( of which I don't see in this situation). I have never understood why GW entice poor judgment by lesser sportsmen. By placing this mounted decoy for the purpose of catching road shooters THEY CREATE unsafe situations for those that may be in the area. I guess they have to find a way to pay for the full size bear mount.GW write tickets for hunting over BAIT whether you put it out or they do!!!!! I do appreciate and respect their job just don't understand the tactics.


----------



## WTM45

bluemarlin said:


> Captain, actually he did identify the target prior to breaking the shot.
> Remember, it's a decoy mount that was made to bust people.
> Do you think the game warden made the wrong call? Or, are you the game warden in question?



So you are saying he knew it was a decoy?  Then firing on it is truly an unsafe act.

The way I understand it, he did not verify his target as being an actual game animal.  He "thought" it was a bear.
It was not.

I do not agree fully with most LE entrapment tactics.  Many female (and male) officers make convincing prostitutes.  Some fall for the bait every time.

But pulling the trigger anytime on an unidentified target is hogwash.  It is a basic safety fundamental.


----------



## ABBYS DAD

Let's close the case here......

Put out Decoy Game Wardens.

We put out decoy squad cars all of the time....it works! You wouldnt think twice about shooting at or even being near the game warden decoy standing out in a ever so close to the road food plot... just a thought.


----------



## BoneSeeker

WTM45 said:


> I just call it like it is.
> Those who can not identify their target as a live game animal vs. a decoy even while stalking it at the very least need some remedial hunter education.
> 
> There is no excuse for not identifying a target prior to breaking the shot. Period.




I'm sure you'd find good company with the group of GW's that put the decoy out at Cohutta.  GA Alan did shoot a real bear - with it's head down eating.  The difference is everything not visible to the human eye had been removed from its insides.  Your attitude seems to imply he is wreckless and could have easily killed a man.  The unsafe act here is the fact the game wardens didn't consider anyone coming from any direction other than the road.  Hopefully this shooting will change their procedure as to where to locate a decoy - it should be located so as to minimize the possiblity of a hunter on foot approaching from any direction other than the road.  GA Alan has been my closest friend and hunting partner for 32 years.  We are both safety freaks.  I'd feel safer in the woods if everyone was a safe as he.


----------



## Killdee

WTM45 said:


> I just call it like it is.
> Those who can not identify their target as a live game animal vs. a decoy even while stalking it at the very least need some remedial hunter education.
> 
> There is no excuse for not identifying a target prior to breaking the shot. Period.



What then was he suposted to do yell at it, HEY BAR, AIR U A DECOY OR A REAL BAR.

Go write some warning tickets elsewhere.


----------



## bigdaddyrabbit77

thats so funny......if they would have let you have the bear you would have saved a bundle on getting it mounted!!!!!! .....good story


----------



## ga alan

a little about me.....all the circumstances were perfect, if i had been going slower in the truck, if someone else would have been in the truck with me, if i had stopped, if i had seen the bear sooner, it looked so real from the moving 
truck, eating at the log, if i had saw it from 200 yds across a valley, in the woods, i would have had time to look at it.......but  i peeped over a hill at 80 yds saw a bear and shot it...... i have killed a pie bald with a bow and 24....8 points or better and let several 8 points go... i have killed lots of hogs with gun and bow. almost all were killed on public land...hunting is what i am good at. i can not believe i shot the decoy... maybe some one else but not me      ....... I shot a bear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ga alan

here is the vest, the road was up hill maybe 60 ft straight up. it was in the mtns


----------



## beastman

Maybe you should read my earlier reply.


----------



## bluemarlin

No doubt in My mind you're a true hunter ga alan. 
I feel the department is making the wrong call and baiting people up. They are asking people to shoot their guns from any angle.


----------



## ga alan

post #9 vest measures 550 inches of orange


----------



## kevozz

Quit feeding the Trolls.  Stick to the funny story...


----------



## 706th1

congrats on a good stalk      


pay no attention to the guys that know everything and always have something bad to say!


----------



## germag

I think it's one of the best hunting stories I've heard in a while.


----------



## Amarillo1

That's one of the most amusing stories I've ever heard!  I laughed so hard I choked and was crying at the same time.  Simply amazing.


----------



## trckdrvr

I guess now i know where the Wardens and rangers were at...i went by the check station 4 times at differing times and never saw anyone.
The trucks were there, but the windows were all closed with the curtains drawn..even in the middle of the day........trucks there..windows,curtains drawn.(strange)





Oh,and by the way,on the subject of decoys..Y'all be careful they now have a decoy deer that is remote control and can move it's head/tail..........no joke,it's true.

I know the taxidermist who worked on it...very,very real looking.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

trckdrvr said:


> I guess now i know where the Wardens and rangers were at...i went by the check station 4 times at differing times and never saw anyone.
> The trucks were there, but the windows were all closed with the curtains drawn..even in the middle of the day........trucks there..windows,curtains drawn.(strange)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh,and by the way,on the subject of decoys..Y'all be careful they now have a decoy deer that is remote control and can move it's head/tail..........no joke,it's true.
> 
> I know the taxidermist who worked on it...very,very real looking.



where is the motor and mechanicals located?


----------



## Throwback

ga alan said:


> post #9 vest measures 550 inches of orange





T


----------



## germag

gobbleinwoods said:


> where is the motor and mechanicals located?



My guess is probably inside the bear somewhere, whouldn't you think? I mean, if they had batteries and servos sitting on the ground beside the decoy and cables and lingages attached to his nose and tail, it would probably be a dead giveaway, wouldn't it? 


That would really be pretty easy to design and build. Heck, you can buy Christmas and Halloween decorations and toy animal that have mechanicals to make them move around.


----------



## Adirondacker

germag said:


> My guess is probably inside the bear somewhere, whouldn't you think? I mean, if they had batteries and servos sitting on the ground beside the decoy and cables and lingages attached to his nose and tail, it would probably be a dead giveaway, wouldn't it?
> 
> 
> That would really be pretty easy to design and build. Heck, you can buy Christmas and Halloween decorations and toy animal that have mechanicals to make them move around.



I'm guessing gobbleinwoods assumed they'd be inside the critter but motors to move heads, ears, and/or tail would get tore up each time an accurate or not so accurate shooting potential poacher plunked it in or near a kill zone. So I understood the question to be "where inside the critter would the motors be so as not to cause significant damage each time it got plunked". These decoys are expensive and clearly meant to be reused as efficiently as possible and the use of these by game officers would have gone the way of the passenger pigeon long ago if there weren't so many road poachers about.


----------



## germag

Adirondacker said:


> I'm guessing gobbleinwoods assumed they'd be inside the critter but motors to move heads, ears, and/or tail would get tore up each time an accurate or not so accurate shooting potential poacher plunked it in or near a kill zone. So I understood the question to be "where inside the critter would the motors be so as not to cause significant damage each time it got plunked". These decoys are expensive and clearly meant to be reused as efficiently as possible and the use of these by game officers would have gone the way of the passenger pigeon long ago if there weren't so many road poachers about.




I'm sure it wouldn't be a big deal to replace a servo motor....heck, they could pay for it with the fine money. 

Well...except when it's shot legally...


----------



## NCHillbilly

Man, that's funny-one of the best stories I've heard in awhile. At least they stopped you before you gutted it..


----------



## danlnga

*How much did the decoy weigh ?  Might be a new record in that class.*


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Thanks for the good post.  Had a blast with your story.  Hope you get a big 'un next time.


----------



## 706th1

they have had em for a little while.  your fine is subject to change  (increase )  if you hit the motors.  the more damage you do to it, the more they do to your wallet.   supposed to have some on tracks too.  havent seen any of them though


----------



## dadsbuckshot

ga alan said:


> here is the vest, the road was up hill maybe 60 ft straight up. it was in the mtns



Correct me if I am wrong, but wasn't that decoy in a horseshoe bend between where the road curves? At least it was when I drove by...

Also - why does your vest look like a deer wear orange? Most folks I know use that type vest for bird hunting.


----------



## iowa-boy

i would have asked for a pic to say i shot the thing.


----------



## mattb78

Dude, this is an instant classic!  

You spot and stalked a decoy bear, shot at it, all the time unknowingly getting a legal chance to scare the crud out of a game warden.


----------



## ga alan

DNR called while i was sitting in a tree at piedmont nwr friday. the officer said they were going to pull the warning tickets from my record. he said several people had read about it on here and had called DNR. thanks to everyone, hunt safe, wear lots of orange and do not shoot any decoy bear, deer or pigs  ..................


----------



## earl

You are my hero!!!


----------



## Throwback

The plot thickatates. 


T


----------



## Dupree

thats funny. lol


----------



## bfriendly

> DNR called while i was sitting in a tree at piedmont nwr friday. the officer said they were going to pull the warning tickets from my record. he said several people had read about it on here and had called DNR. thanks to everyone, hunt safe, wear lots of orange and do not shoot any decoy bear, deer or pigs ..................



I got to say that I am impressed with the DNR for giving true justice, even if it was pressured by folks on here..  You can bet they were PO'd when you scared the bejeezus out of them!  They could have stuck to their guns.  Admitting you are WRONG, takes a real man, they did it! 
 YOU are still my hero, but I am very impressed with the DNR too!!
BTW- I totally support the DECOY project!!  I saw a TV show once, and it was amazing how many people were pulling over on the side of the road to Kill a Deer........Bust them suckers, BUST EM!!


----------



## Steve Thompson

Ha haaaa! Thats funny! Not as funny as the fool that shoot the decoy deer with an arrow. The game wardens started laughing on that one.


----------



## olhippie

...Ga Alan, You did no wrong. I'm glad the DNR has corrected this for your record. It is a shame that such would not have been the case if the law enforcement people hadn't gotten caught up in the expanding public knowledge of this incident.
.... So many times we read of missteps by the authorities, later to be corrected for the "Victim" because of the news of the incident getting out . When power and authority is given to an officer over thier fellow Americans, "ALL" of us ought to demand such people are well trained, and of the best character. This GW made a mistake in placing the decoy where it could be legally approached, and compounded it by issuing tickets, where no "real" violation had occured. Thanks to the DNR for correcting his misguided actions.


----------



## huntemwfo

I didn't know warning tickets went on your record! I got a warning ticket on the last hunt on Clark Hill wma, after the season was closed everywhere else,  a few years ago.  I was walking across our lease land that borders Clark Hill wma heading to the wma. I had my gun on my shoulder and all my extra cold weather clothes in my arms. I had made it about 100 yds off the road when they came out on me about 75 yds from the wma border line. After I told them I was heading to the wma and 30 min of harassment you could see they were mad that they couldn't find anything to stick me with. Then one officer ask to see my gun and found it loaded. They told me that a loaded gun meant I was hunting and since I was not on the wma then I was hunting out of season. I told them that I might be hog hunting until I got to the wma. That just ticked them off more and they gave me the ticket. Been hunting all my life with a clean record until now!


----------



## ga alan

i did not know it either, i thought warning tickets were for when you almost did something wrong or the GW wanted to let you off easy, the GW told me on the phone that a  warning ticket had to have undisputable evidence and mine did not have it, so they pulled them............


----------



## FX Jenkins

Thats a pleasant twist to all this... Thanks for being humble enough to share all this with us.  I love the cohutta.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Definitely no "undisputable" evidence in your case! 

Awesome story and vindication


----------



## crackercurr21

i have also shot a decoy, a deer and got hammered for it under 17 at the time so i had to do alot of community service


----------



## TACTICOOL

I thought this was one of the greatest  hunting stories I had ever heard until I read that the GWs dropped the warning tickets.




































Now I'm 100% sure it's the greatest!


----------



## Wood Smoke

If you had pictures or video of this you'd be famous! Funny as heck!!   A big high-five and congratulations ......and also for being a good sport to share this tale with us!!


----------



## Sirduke

That is just too funny Alan.  Congrats on diss'n the GWs.

I had one try to give me a ticket for harrassing wildlife one time, while I was releasing a possum we'd raised after its mama got killed by a dog.

We bottle fed it till it could eat on its own, then turned it loose in the woods. He saw the open gate, drove down and started interrorgating us. When he couldn't find any illegal he decided to try the "Harrassing wildlife" bit. 

Big black dude named BJ something.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

ga alan said:


> DNR called while i was sitting in a tree at piedmont nwr friday. the officer said they were going to pull the warning tickets from my record. he said several people had read about it on here and had called DNR. thanks to everyone, hunt safe, wear lots of orange and do not shoot any decoy bear, deer or pigs  ..................





This HAS to be "thread of the year"!!  Can I get an AMEN??


----------



## Turkeypaw

Hooked On Quack said:


> This HAS to be "thread of the year"!!  Can I get an AMEN??


Yep


----------



## redneckcamo

hooked on quack said:


> this has to be "thread of the year"!!  Can i get an amen??



amen !!!


----------



## MCBUCK

Was the GW that gabe you the warning a big fella ? About 6'7" and a cool 270 ?
If it was, wait till I see him again.


----------



## stickslinger76

HAHAHA!! That is awsome. You should have offered to pay for their taxidermy bill and took the bear home.


----------



## hntg4fun

That is hilarious!  You should have asked since you shot it could you take it home with you.


----------



## soggysod

thanks for posting, i read the whole thread and i normally drop off after a page or so! 
i gotta take both sides here though, sounds like you WERE being safe, shooting into a hill no chance of going towards the road. and the vest CLEARLY safe, ive worn smaller ones that said 500sq inches. 
as for the game wardens, aside from their personal safety, cmon how CAN they create a situation where no one could sneak up and take a legal shot on it? it would be HARD to accomplish. 
and they probably figured it was a safe placement as anyone making a legal shot would be shooting into a hill as happened in this situation. no big danger in that!
the only clear answer i can see is why doesnt the GW put orange on the bear on the side only to be seen from woods not the road?
great post!! thanks 
soggysod


----------



## BowanaLee

Thats the coolest hunt I've ever heard of. Great spot and stalk shooting dude !
You are officially my new HERO !


----------



## Hookedonhunting

Nice.  Glad they dropped them.  Too funny!


----------



## germag

Sirduke said:


> That is just too funny Alan.  Congrats on diss'n the GWs.
> 
> I had one try to give me a ticket for harrassing wildlife one time, while I was releasing a possum we'd raised after its mama got killed by a dog.
> 
> We bottle fed it till it could eat on its own, then turned it loose in the woods. He saw the open gate, drove down and started interrorgating us. When he couldn't find any illegal he decided to try the "Harrassing wildlife" bit.
> 
> Big black dude named BJ something.




BJ Foster. Great guy, good game warden. I know him well. He's in the Quitman/Stewart County area now.


----------



## Palmetto

video link deleted by pbradley.  All videos must be embedded.


----------



## Palmetto

Palmetto said:


> video link deleted by pbradley.  All videos must be embedded.



Sorry, didn't realize this. It was a youtube clip from Tenn showing people shooting a DNR deer decoy, pretty funny, and kind of sad. One guy was nice enough to let his young son take the shot........twice! LOL


----------



## NC Hunter

Palmetto said:


> Sorry, didn't realize this. It was a youtube clip from Tenn showing people shooting a DNR deer decoy, pretty funny, and kind of sad. One guy was nice enough to let his young son take the shot........twice! LOL



Here you go.....embedding just keep folks from seeing the comments folks leave on youtube. Those aren't usually suited for a "G" rated site.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OQ40438vEAw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OQ40438vEAw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Gentleman4561

I think he just wants to know were to aim.


germag said:


> My guess is probably inside the bear somewhere, whouldn't you think? I mean, if they had batteries and servos sitting on the ground beside the decoy and cables and lingages attached to his nose and tail, it would probably be a dead giveaway, wouldn't it?
> 
> 
> That would really be pretty easy to design and build. Heck, you can buy Christmas and Halloween decorations and toy animal that have mechanicals to make them move around.


----------



## 24point

I watched a video on YouTube and they were doing the same thing except with elk but they had the back side of it orange so no one would shoot it from the woods haha! That is a awesome story. I probably would have did the same thing


----------



## dadsbuckshot

ga alan said:


> i did not know it either, i thought warning tickets were for when you almost did something wrong or the GW wanted to let you off easy, the GW told me on the phone that a  warning ticket had to have undisputable evidence and mine did not have it, so they pulled them............



YEA.....

Now we can close this thread... Happy ending for you....

Hope it helps you sleep better at night


----------



## Gaddimo75

That's awesome, you should post a pic of the warning tickets to show the officer's name and badge #...


----------



## dadsbuckshot

Gaddimo75 said:


> That's awesome, you should post a pic of the warning tickets to show the officer's name and badge #...



who cares???


----------



## germag

dadsbuckshot said:


> who cares???



Me. Is that a problem?


----------



## dawg2

BTT for some funny stuff


----------



## dadsbuckshot

germag said:


> Me. Is that a problem?


----------



## dominantpredator

WTM45 said:


> A blatant violation of basic firearms safety rules.  #4 to be exact.
> "Be sure of your target and what's beyond it."
> 
> If you KNEW it was a decoy, and still shot it, you should lose your priviledge to hunt in the future.



No one is ever sure when they are being set up by GW. The man took a legal shot in an ethical situation. Something to laugh about now; but, I bet not a single person was laughing at the sound of BOOM! GW did nothing unethical either. LOL. He was just trying to get someone to shoot at a decoy. That is called intrapment and should be illegal; unless there have been reports of that type of behaivor in the area recently, I believe GW could find something else to do that is less dangerous and doesn't entice people to break the law. I am certain that all the rangers involved learned valuable experience and should now be qualified to train others of the proper, safe way to use decoys.


----------



## justdang

Atlanta Fatz said:


> Awesome Story.  I would of told the GW to pound sand and keep the warnings.
> Not enough orange....  classic.



Not enough orange for him to see you coming


Great story... glad no one got hurt too


----------



## jakesunclemike

sounds like lampoons hunting trip. I thought stuff like that only happened to me.


----------



## jakesunclemike

when i have more time and figure this stuff out i will tell some of my happenings


----------



## swissbianco

congratulation! 

now that story made it all the way to switzerland, saw it on facebook, great story. that bear got it hard twice, as allive and as stuffed, who else bear can say that. wonder what the stuffer man did think as he got it back for stuff again.

i wish you best luck, there will be an real one out there for sure, only watch an bit longer/closer, you want one that moves, at least an little bit...

+B
swissbianco.com


----------



## germag

dominantpredator said:


> No one is ever sure when they are being set up by GW. The man took a legal shot in an ethical situation. Something to laugh about now; but, I bet not a single person was laughing at the sound of BOOM! GW did nothing unethical either. LOL. He was just trying to get someone to shoot at a decoy. That is called intrapment and should be illegal; unless there have been reports of that type of behaivor in the area recently, I believe GW could find something else to do that is less dangerous and doesn't entice people to break the law. I am certain that all the rangers involved learned valuable experience and should now be qualified to train others of the proper, safe way to use decoys.



Putting out decoys is not in any way, shape, form, or fashion entrapment. The legal definition of entrapment is enticing someone to do something illegal that they normally wouldn't do. If a person shoots at a decoy from the road, it's obvious even to the most casual observer that they would have also shot at a real bear (or deer or whatever) had a real one been standing there instead of a decoy. Are you saying that the only reason the person shot at the decoy was because they KNEW it was a decoy and they KNEW the GW was there? Did the GW step out of the bushes and _convince_ the person to shoot at the decoy from the road? Were they coerced into shooting at it? Of course not. If the decoy had been a real animal, the offenders would have shot at it anyway. They were doing what they normally would have done. It's not entrapment....not even close.

The OP simply changed the situation to make shooting at the bear decoy perfectly legal...the bear was in a place where it was legal to shoot him, just not from the road. So, he parked, got out and stalked until he had a legal shot, then he took the shot. They didn't plan on that......


----------



## tiger1996

It is borderline entrapment.That is why they do not put large racks on the deer they use.A poacher with a good lawyer would get away with it.


----------



## GAdawgMd

That story is nuts. I had several friends shoot the game warden deer decoy down in south GA. But, never heard of anybody shootin' a bear decoy.


----------



## Steve762us

I'll fall in on the side of marginal entrapment.  An enticement to indulge in an illegal act, that otherwise did not exist--yep.


----------



## germag

tiger1996 said:


> It is borderline entrapment.That is why they do not put large racks on the deer they use.A poacher with a good lawyer would get away with it.



So, what would he argue? That it should be OK to shoot a big buck from the road, but not a small one? I don't agree with the entrapment angle at all..not even marginal entrapment. Either you will shoot deer illegally from the road or you won't. There's no in-between and there's no justification for doing so. If you are a law-abiding hunter and won't shoot deer from the road, then you won't shoot them from the road no matter how big they are. I've seen bucks on the side of the road that I would have loved to have shot....some were bigger than anything I'd seen in the woods....but I'm a hunter, not a poacher. I won't shoot one from the road (or illegally in any way), and won't be "enticed" into it.


----------



## Steve762us

germag said:


> I don't agree with the entrapment angle at all..not even marginal entrapment.



You don't know the facts. Until you do, you will be ignored. Please contact one of us who do know the facts.


----------



## germag

Steve762us said:


> You don't know the facts. Until you do, you will be ignored. Please contact one of us who do know the facts.



Did I strike a nerve?


----------



## Steve762us

It's your signature...  ;-)


----------



## TheOriginal_DMW

Funny story be one to tell the grand kids...

lol at germag sig,, must be in politics.


----------



## Otis

Back to the top! You shot the decoy! lol


----------



## germag

This was one of the funniest threads ever.


----------



## deadend

Makes me want to go hunt some decoys!


----------



## miles58

You should have told him get out of the way I shot the bear legally and I am going to tag it and drag him out to my truck!

The fool game warden is lucky  he didn't get shot.


----------



## trial&error

does a stuffed bear meet the 75# requirement?


----------



## T.P.

Awesome!!


----------



## Flaustin1

Thread of the year.  Thanks for a good laugh.  Easy on the wardens theyre just doin there job.  Germag, I believe you are 100% correct.  It is not entrapment.  Either theyll do it or not.  Simple as that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

A true Woody's classic!!








Doooooooood, I shot the decoy!!


----------



## Lukikus2

Priceless! So totally funny!

"We ain't never had someone shoot a decoy from the woods"  Now you have!


----------



## testdepth

That's one of the funniest stories I have ever read.    Caught them off guard because they were watching the road.  Too bad they didn't shake your hand and thank you for doing it the right way!

I think you should frame both of the warning tickets along with the story and hang it on the wall.

That's definitely one of those one up type stories to keep in your back pocket when everyone is at camp telling stories and you can say oh yeah well one time I shot the GW's decoy legally  ROFL

Someone should come up with a shooting the decoy trophy or medal to present to him? 

Thanks for doing it right man!!


----------



## Sterlo58

I always enjoy reading this thread when it resurfaces. I think I would have gotten the GW to take my picture with the trophy.


----------



## Buck Nasty

Thanks for bringing this back to the top!!!!


----------



## deerslayer357

I think this is still one of the best threads on Woody's!


----------



## Highintheshoulder

I saw a deer decoy on a wma from the road. I told my friend not to pick up a gun, just look. It was on the land line and it looked real. We went down the road and turned around to look again and it was gone. You should have seen the GW that was carrying it under his arm when he saw us. He thought he was shot. His eyes were as big as softballs, we just waved and went on.


----------



## win280

Classic!!!!!!


----------



## 828deerslayer

funny stuff right there


----------



## westcobbdog

if this was espn it would be an "instant classic"


----------



## Ga Quail Hunter

Funny..


----------



## hayseed_theology

deerslayer357 said:


> I think this is still one of the best threads on Woody's!



x2


----------



## Chris Horsman

Is the charge hunting from a road? Because if the charge is hunting deer/bear from the road when they put out these decoys, then wouldn`t your defense be you didn`t shoot a deer from the road but a 3D target..........................oh I`m just bored and pot stirring


----------



## retiredkilla

i did shoot the decoy bear at cohutta, i am amazed that the story still comes up. a year later and a season later it seems like a long time a go.. i did not get to go to cohutta this year..it has been great watching everyone debate the hunt...... i hunted the decoy......lol..i killed an 8 and 9 point on public land an a 8 on private.. 3 hogs, 2 on public, 1 on private.. dnr tagged the 8 point.... this year.. got my lisence checked 1 time this year... good luck to all...


----------



## simpleman30

GON needs to do a story on this and put it in the magazine.  If i were the OP, i'd request it and have GON contact the GW's for interview!


----------



## xjd33x

I don't know whatpart is funnier. Someone thinking a bear would stand still while stalked four hundred yards, or the GW not seeing someone stalking that for near them.


----------



## Lukikus2




----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter

that is good stuff


----------



## deadend

Still looking for a decoy to hunt!  Sport of champions!


----------



## Old Winchesters

Cool story. I bet they went home after that....


----------



## Supercracker

Chris Horsman said:


> Is the charge hunting from a road? Because if the charge is hunting deer/bear from the road when they put out these decoys, then wouldn`t your defense be you didn`t shoot a deer from the road but a 3D target..........................oh I`m just bored and pot stirring



I shot that 3D pig you have out a couple of months ago.

Don't worry though, I covered it with sow in heat scent for you to take your mind off of the round ball in its chest. lol





That said, i noticed this thread because I had someone set up a stand 6' off the property line on their side but over looking the food plot on my land. Talked to a GW yesterday who came by for something else and he said he'd bring their decoy deer out and set up in my plot this yr.


----------



## Crubear

Since you didn't break any laws, file an HR complaint against him. Same thing as a warning ticket to you, except he has to answer for it. If he collects enough of them, then he gets to look for other work.

The nice thing is they have a video tape of the whole thing.


----------



## Rich Kaminski

Now what do you go and do that for?


----------



## irishredneck

Very funny story had me in tears! If the GW is in the wrong are they going to replace your round that you fired and wasted?

I think setting up decoys is entrapment for sure. I would never have the nuts to shoot one from a vehicle but I know plenty of poor old timers in south Ga that just want some meat in the freezer. The cops wouldn't be allowed to leave a Rolls Royce in the middle of Atlanta with the keys in it just to catch a car thief.


----------



## Marlin_444

*v*


----------



## Killdee

irishredneck said:


> Very funny story had me in tears! If the GW is in the wrong are they going to replace your round that you fired and wasted?
> 
> I think setting up decoys is entrapment for sure. I would never have the nuts to shoot one from a vehicle but I know plenty of poor old timers in south Ga that just want some meat in the freezer. The cops wouldn't be allowed to leave a Rolls Royce in the middle of Atlanta with the keys in it just to catch a car thief.



Sorry Brother, I guess you havent seen or heard of bait cars. Cobb county has a couple and so do many other LEO around. My Nephew worked on Cobb's and when you get in and crank it, put it in gear, the remote kills it locks all the doors and windows and starts playing the cops show theme, Bad Boy's.... Oh yeah the keys are in em 2.Theres also a LA tv show on this called Bait car and its hilarious. Cobb has video cams in their cars also but cobb dont let em drive off like they do on the tv show.


----------



## groundhawg

germag said:


> Putting out decoys is not in any way, shape, form, or fashion entrapment. The legal definition of entrapment is enticing someone to do something illegal that they normally wouldn't do. If a person shoots at a decoy from the road, it's obvious even to the most casual observer that they would have also shot at a real bear (or deer or whatever) had a real one been standing there instead of a decoy. Are you saying that the only reason the person shot at the decoy was because they KNEW it was a decoy and they KNEW the GW was there? Did the GW step out of the bushes and _convince_ the person to shoot at the decoy from the road? Were they coerced into shooting at it? Of course not. If the decoy had been a real animal, the offenders would have shot at it anyway. They were doing what they normally would have done. It's not entrapment....not even close.
> 
> The OP simply changed the situation to make shooting at the bear decoy perfectly legal...the bear was in a place where it was legal to shoot him, just not from the road. So, he parked, got out and stalked until he had a legal shot, then he took the shot. They didn't plan on that......



Good post.  Entrapment -


----------



## Nitram4891

This is one of the, if not the best, thread title ever written on woodys.


----------



## Dyrewulf

A: I'd have thought about filing a complaint over the 'warnings,' since they both seem bogus. 

B: How did you cook it


----------



## Jester896

only two encounters I have ever had with a GW in my years...one didn't have orange on and the second did..it helped me know he wasn't a poacher

but this is funny right here...my hat is off to you for doing it the right way  wish I had seen this sooner


----------



## CaptainCraig

Do you still have the ticket? This is the best hunting story I have ever heard.


----------



## retiredkilla

i wiil have to look and see, i am amazed the story keeps coming up..........


----------



## whitetailfreak

retiredkilla said:


> i wiil have to look and see, i am amazed the story keeps coming up..........



This thread should be a mandatory read for all new Woody's members. Definately a classic!


----------



## Marlin_444

Zzzzzzzzzz

*v*


----------



## Bo D

CLASSIC!  you the man brotha!! that gw dropped a load when you shot!!! awesome!!! I woulda taken a picture with the bear!!!!


----------



## AStrick

Does bear decoy taste like chicken???


----------



## willholl79

Yeah, you should have definitely gotten a picture of you and the bear.  Great story, made my day.


----------



## bpoulin

AStrick said:


> Does bear decoy taste like chicken???



It's a little dry...


----------



## Lake_and_stream

germag said:


> Bwaaahahahaha!!!! He shot the decoy. HAHAHAHAHAHA  He shot the *****gasp***** decoy!!!!!!



Forget all the facts, here's the bottom line . You got to shoot it and it didnt cost you a dime.


----------



## AlanShort

ima go on te next hunt and just ride the roads till i see it and do the same thing hehehe. Nice one


----------



## mlandrum

HELP !!!!!!!!!!    I just fell out of my office Chair!!!!


----------



## Hornet22

Bump


----------



## retiredkilla

i see my story keeps coming up, i did make it to cohutta this year on the bear hunt, i saw a sow and cub 2 times, my son shot a sow about 150 #s, so we take it to the check station to check it in, one gw looks at the bear and pulls a tooth, i look at a gw truck and see the gw that wrote me the warning tickets, all 6foot 6 and 300 lbs of him, i walk over and ask if any one else has shot the decoy bear legally....wow he glarred at me and said as far as he was concerned no one had ...ever... shot the decoy bear legally.. i just turned and walked away.. he will never forget that day....i still hunt wma,s all the time, mostly oaky woods and oclmulgee wma....good luck.... bucks and boars forever.....................................................


----------



## Ruger#3

It just keeps getting better!


----------



## deerassassin22

Maybe its because you shot towards the ROAD!!!!.  I mean if the "BEAR" was 50 yards of the road and you shot that would be a big safety thing?  What if you missed the "BEAR" and shot a car driving bye thats not a good call in my opinion.

Page 18 Hunting Regs Illegal Activities  "Discharging a firearm within 50 yards of a public road"


----------



## jonkeltay

Who said he shot towards the road?????????????


----------



## Romo

I hope the GW's keep catching folks like you.  This type activity is just plain unsafe and uncalled for.


----------



## Killdee

I guess no body reads the whole thread?????


----------



## RickD

No kidding talk about not knowing...


----------



## snookman

deerassassin22 said:


> Maybe its because you shot towards the ROAD!!!!.  I mean if the "BEAR" was 50 yards of the road and you shot that would be a big safety thing?  What if you missed the "BEAR" and shot a car driving bye thats not a good call in my opinion.
> 
> Page 18 Hunting Regs Illegal Activities  "Discharging a firearm within 50 yards of a public road"



You people kill me! If the bear was 50 yards off the road and he was behind it, he would have to have discharged his firearm more than 50 yards of the road. Any and every scenario you come up with," if you read the thread is *LEGAL! He did nothing wrong! If the game warden was on his toes he could have stopped the whole thing from happening in the first place. He was prolly takin a nap and got woke up with the percusion of a high power rifle. AWESOME!*


----------



## Old Texan

The DNR in Michigan set out a big buck decoy one year to catch poachers. Two idiots got caught shooting it multiple times. They reloaded 2-3 times and kept shooting, puzzled because it didn't fall or run away.....Real Einsteins.


----------



## cookie1969

You the Man... you have legally shot a decoy... now that's funny... great thread.


----------



## Dylank15

Romo said:


> I hope the GW's keep catching folks like you.  This type activity is just plain unsafe and uncalled for.





Sure... lets spend time catching the people who know the laws and abide by them... There's no law against scouting from a vehicle, or a Spot and Stalk law. He WAS wearing orange because he got a warning ticket for not having ENOUGH orange... He was probaly wearing 498 square inches instead of 500.  The only REAL reason he got that ticket was because he scared the Dookie out of that sleeping GW. And the HUNTING from the road ticket is just BOGUS. He was not hunting from the road. He was hunting from the WOODS. He just SAW the bear from the road before hand.



So instead of bashing the actions of a Safe hunter. Go read up on the regs yourself.



I think thats awesome that you got to shoot the decoy!  Thats stupid of him to give you the tickets BUT atleast they were warnings.
 From the sound of your second encounter with him it would seem as though he thinks his badge is a crown...

What would have been real funny is if you would have realized it was a decoy before you shot and stripped down to your boxers and charged at it like and indian and started punching it and wrestled it to the ground...

But then you probably would have gotten a destruction of GOVT property ticket... hahah


----------



## canecuttercraig

that is without a doubt one off the funniest things i have ever heard


----------



## mpwarrak

*Uncontrollable laughter....*

Guess I'll bump this because I know there's new bear hunters all the time and I would NEVER want ANYONE to miss reading this one!!!   

I wonder how many people have died laughing after reading this, attributed to "heart attack", and nobody knew why!  Unless they looked at the computer screen.
We'll never know...


----------



## lagrangedave

ttt


----------



## comallard

Forget thread of the year, I vote for best one ever.


----------



## Raylander




----------



## littlewolf

Still one of my all time favorite threads.


----------



## elfiii

4 years worth of bumps definitely makes it a classic.


----------



## WELLS8230

Scouting is a word that could be used for looking for game animals


----------



## Buck Roar

Hilarious. TTT


----------



## BigBoar

When are yall going to stop encouraging this idiot?!


----------



## win280

elfiii said:


> 4 years worth of bumps definitely makes it a classic.



Maybe we need a sub forum for classics.


----------



## number9

Thats got to be one of the funniest things I have ever read . 
 There was a guy that helped a taxidermist here in Carroll Co. make a decoy deer and his dumb butt shot it off the road (shot the deer he helped make ) but leagly shooting their decoy is some good stuff and you just cant make this stuff up , thanks for sharing


----------



## Eddy M.

still love this one


----------



## T-N-T

BigBoar said:


> When are yall going to stop encouraging this idiot?!



The idiot who stalked a decoy?  Legally...    

any ways,  can we get a sticky outa this?  I love reading it every time it comes up


----------



## Buck Roar

topherandtick said:


> the idiot who stalked a decoy?  Legally...
> 
> Any ways,  can we get a sticky outa this?  I love reading it every time it comes up



x 2


----------



## southernboy2147

BigBoar said:


> When are yall going to stop encouraging this idiot?!



why so negative?


----------



## T-N-T

southernboy2147 said:


> why so negative?



Because his threads never produced 244 posts.


----------



## MCBUCK

I don't know what I enjoy more about this thread;

1)the fact that someone spotted a bear decoy, drove past it, stalked around behind it and shot it.

OR

2) some of the noobs that just got on here and didn't read the whole thread.

they are both equally entertaining.


----------



## rosewood

That is hilarious.  The GW was mad because you shot his decoy and he couldn't charge you with anything, so he made up some things to write you a warning ticket for.  Had he written a real ticket you could have easily gotten it thrown out.  One of those cases where you got him and he can't stand being wrong.


----------



## BowanaLee

The heck with spiderman, ga alan is officially my new hero.


----------



## bronco611

You should have looked him right square in the face and said " I want the name of your taxidermist !!!! Man he does some awesome work!!! except for that little hole in this ones head right there!!!". I bet next time he will not be squatted behind the bushes with his pants down after a truck goes by ! He didn't charge you with shooting a law officer since they use these to trap road hunters same as k9s for law enforcement or aggravated assault on a dummy? Wish they would have been filming this for the new show GAME WARDENS ON THE HILL!!! LOL YOU ARE THE MANS MAN LOL.


----------



## Pats fan in GA

249 posts and growing


----------



## rdhood

Adirondacker said:


> Ok folks not trying to spoil peoples laughs but I'm thinking this over with the mindset of an experienced super cautious turkey hunter that has used legal decoys on occasion and I think the GW was asking for trouble and creating a seriously dangerous situation. As a turkey hunter I do not choose setups where another hunter could stalk my decoy and get in a position to shoot at the decoy with me opposite from the shooter (without me seeing him) or for me to accidentally shoot a silent stalking hunter coming in from a position I might shoot towards.
> 
> I mean face it, there are circumstances where decoys are unsafe. This stuffed bear situation was one of those. How do I know that? Because the man got off a shot without the GW knowing it was coming! If he couldn't guarantee that wouldn't happen the bear should not have been placed there. What if he was walking up to remove the bear at the time of the shot? Poor man that fired the gun would have had to live with something like that for life through no fault of his own.
> 
> What if a shot, in direction of the road, missed and hit a passing car? It is not hard to imagine someone trekking around the woods and coming up on the back side of the clearing and not even know they were in the vicinity of the road. GW probably had cover from a shot from the road but not from the back or side. I mean years ago I read a news story about a hunter that was shot and killed by another bow hunter while the two stalked the same deer from opposite positions. One of them shot and missed the deer hitting the other man in the chest.
> 
> Folks in some ways this bear story is funny but the longer I think about it the scarier it gets for me.




Bingo. Those GWs should have been reported and disciplined.  They created a situation which has the propensity to get someone injured.  Their future actions should be supervised by a grownup with a bit of common sense before someone gets killed.





> i look at a gw truck and see the gw that wrote me the warning tickets, all 6foot 6 and 300 lbs of him, i walk over and ask if any one else has shot the decoy bear legally....wow he glarred at me and said as far as he was concerned no one had ...ever... shot the decoy bear legally..



And THIS is why they should have been reported and reprimanded.


----------



## Buck Roar

Bump the classic.


----------



## specialk

Buck Roar said:


> Bump the classic.



nice avatar!


----------



## Stealth

You took your shot from the woods and had on more than enough orange. Everything you did was legal including embarrassing the wardens!


----------



## tcward

germag said:


> Bwaaahahahaha!!!! He shot the decoy. HAHAHAHAHAHA  He shot the *****gasp***** decoy!!!!!!



OMG! LOL!!! That right there is funny, don't care who you are!!!!


----------



## dick7.62

This is the best thread I have seen on here.  I read it all the way through every so often and it was just as funny the 4th time as it was the first time.  The few jerk's comments seem to make me madder every time I read them.
A few years ago(after I read this thread) I was riding in Twiggs county and as I passed a freshly plowed up peanut field I saw a bear that appeared to be eating peanuts.  I didn't get a good look at it so I turned around and drove back by.  The bear was still there and I turned around again.  The bear wasn't moving so I banged on the outside of my truck door several times and roared as loud as I could.  The bear didn't move a muscle.  Either it was scared stiff by me or it was a decoy.  I had my rifle in the truck(for hogs, it was before deer season) so I cleared out of the area as fast as I could because I didn't want to be accused of bear hunting from the road.  I thought about this thread while this was happening.  Of course the bear(or decoy) was in no danger of being shot by me from the road.


----------



## Buck Roar

This classic is to far down. Bump


----------



## Buck Roar

been a while bump


----------



## RNC

Bump this timeless classic :0)


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin'

There was another thread on here we GA Alan said he ran into the game warden that wrote him the warnings.   He said he asked the warden "so, has anybody else shot the decoy legally?"   He said the warden was none to happy with the question.   

That made the original story even more funny.


----------



## jeffrey

I love this thread.


----------



## whitetailfreak

The op is my hero


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

This is probably the best thread ever.


----------



## Ruger#3

One of my fav threads, too funny!


----------



## RNC

Dr. Strangelove said:


> This is probably the best thread ever.



Unforgettable


----------



## Flaustin1

Best one ever posted!


----------



## nwgahunter

This one and the various versions of Lootie are my favorite.


----------



## birddog52

That wasn,t smart on gw writing a warning would NOT have held up in court


----------



## new blood

Never gets old. Just as funny today as it was when I read it a few years ago. Timeless classic! 

I wished you would have asked the GW if he had an idea how much it'd cost if you chose to mount it. Bet that would have bout put him over the edge.


----------



## kmckinnie

The last time the OP was on here was 3-2-10


----------



## T.P.

ga alan said:


> i just measured the vest it has 550 inches of orange. made by bear ridge, the orange does not go up to the shoulder in the front its legal.





Throwback said:


> What part of 500 square inches do some people not get?
> 
> T


I don't know, maybe we should ask the Game Warden?


Throwback said:


> And in the classic GON thread, we have a CLASSIC GON POST!
> 
> T



Reglar civilian bullets can't hurt no Game Warden, right?


----------



## riverbank

That was hilarious ! You can guarantee that dude is still telling that story .


----------



## erniesp

kmckinnie said:


> The last time the OP was on here was 3-2-10



Last time he was logged in was June 2015. He made a new profile under a new name retiredkilla


----------



## rocket

Don't know how i missed this but it's hilarious!!


----------



## hunter84

I loved this thread I remember when he first posted it I was in my stand and started laughing out loud I could not help it I could actually see him in my mind I think it's the best one I've read.


----------



## ByrdDog76

I have a friend that was actually ticketed for doing the same thing except on a deer. He went to court and did not beat it.


----------



## Beenthere&donethat

Classic thread, it never gets old!


----------



## saltysenior

ByrdDog76 said:


> I have a friend that was actually ticketed for doing the same thing except on a deer. He went to court and did not beat it.



just like your insurance policy, the fish and game law rules have fine print that you never see..


----------



## GunnSmokeer

ByrdDog76 said:


> I have a friend that was actually ticketed for doing the same thing except on a deer. He went to court and did not beat it.



This may be the "best thread ever" for being interesting, but I get upset every time I read it or think about it.

That "hunting from vehicle" law needs to be amended to clarify that happening to see an animal while you are on your way to your pre-selected hunting spot is NOT hunting from the vehicle or using a vehicle to pursue game.

This law is way too broad, or too vague, and should be struck down by the courts or amended by the legislature.

Unfortunately, local courts are far less concerned about correct statutory construction (interpretation) and constitutional rights (vague laws violate due process clause) than they are concerned about getting cases handled (finding you guilty without a jury trial is quick) and generating revenue for the government (that's why dismissals / not guilty verdicts are rare).


----------



## dick7.62

btt.


----------



## EuroTech

Great story lol!!!


----------



## JCASH

bump for another year


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I was telling a friend about this post Friday and decided it needed a bump for those who have missed it in the past.

Shooting the bear decoy legally... now that is an accomplishment


----------



## GAbullHunter

I'm sure that bear is around some where still to get that picture... 10 anniversary coming up on it. Find the GW an bear an reunite for the pic!


----------



## 4HAND

Man I NEVER would have shared that on here! 
Cool story.


----------



## Curvebow05

By far the best thread on the forum. I've got a lot of good stories but this tops them all!


----------



## Russdaddy

Maybe someone could interview the GW and post his perspective on the story in celebration of the 10 year anniversary


----------



## kevin17

That’s a crock of crap. That’s a prime example of what kind of DNR we have on the North Georgia WMA’s. You can go thru cohutta any time when there is not a hunt and never see a GW but when they have a hunt they wanna temp someone that probably have never hunted illegal with a stupid bear. No telling what the fine would have been if someone would have shot it from the road. Great post man and I appalled you for doing the right thing.


----------



## bristol_bound

OMG... How in the world have I missed this story for near 10 years now! This is a once in a lifetime true "Trophy" story!!


----------



## Ruger#3

Without a doubt, one of if not the funniest story on the board.


----------



## Throwback

Second only to the “I’m mad, why must you shoot small bucks” thread that ended up being nuked


----------



## 1eyefishing

Ka-bump!


----------



## NGAHILLBILLY

That's about the 3rd time the decoys been shot on cohutta I know of. Bet the taxidermist loves those GWs


----------



## Turpentine

???


----------



## JustUs4All

Throwback said:


> Second only to the “I’m mad, why must you shoot small bucks” thread that ended up being nuked



Third is probably the open letter to AmeriStep.


----------



## marknga

Classic!
Back in the good ol days of Woody's.


----------



## Joe Brandon

Yes!!! Look to this revival thread annually!


----------



## Bullochcountyhunter

Many moons ago my father had over 1000 acres he farmed around the house. One afternoon while on a tractor he seen a good buck standing in corner of  one of the fields. It was the week before gun season. He went to house got his truck and road back to field and watched thru binoculars. Buck never moved. Dad knew something was up. How's back to house get on tractor and goes straight to the corner of the field. He wasn't gonna run it over, just see how close he could get. Come to find out he got about 50 yards away before me Green jeans came.out.of.the bushes and a green Ford slid to a stop in the edge of the field. They exchanged words, mainly the gw trying to scold my father and him just laughing at them. They were trying to catch a notorious poacher that lived in the area. Dad left them there and they never did show back up.


----------



## Lukikus2

For the newbies.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Best hunt ever!^^^


----------



## jiminbogart

Boondocks said:


> What a great story.LOL!!That is funny!Ask them if you can have your pic made with it.




I know a guy that shot a deer decoy at night. He asked the DNR guys if he was gonna get a ticket. They confirmed he was going to get a ticket.
He said if your're going to ticket me I'm taking a picture with the deer. He did.
A hilarious story when Gary tells it.  

He also got a felony conviction when he dropped a roll of film off at the drugstore when he shot his first big buck. Turns out he accidently dropped off his 35mm canister of weed. Then he went back and got it and the drugstore called the police.


----------



## JustUs4All

There are several really good classic threads in the archive. This is one.  If you want to continue the fun search for: open letter to ameristep.


----------



## shootemall

Bump. It's a fun way to start a new season.


----------



## livinoutdoors

A true classic


----------



## Big7

Shot the decoy...

Dang. I believe I would have kept that to myself.


----------



## WOODIE13

Rogue hunting ??


----------



## Buck70

I laugh every time this comes up.


----------



## WOODIE13

At Quantico MCB, saw an 8 point standing by the road, head moved, tail twitched, thought it was hit by a car.  Stopped the truck, dug out my camera, went to take a pic of the buck and "Get back in your vehicle" came over the intercom of the GW truck

Looked real


----------



## EyesUp83

The thread comments and the insistence of people to keep the thread popular as good as the original story, which is GREAT!!  This is the sort of thing that keeps our community bonded, and it awesome!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

First time I have seen this too dang funny I laughed my tail off.. legally shoot a decoy this is a good one here


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

One of my favorites from a long time ago.


----------

